# Schaltpläne abzeichnen, welcher Stundensatz?



## MrPlum (26 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

seit etwa 5 Jahren bin ich EPlaner und bin seitdem auch stiller Mitleser.

Ich habe das Angebot bekommen für einen Bekannten auf 450€ Basis Schaltpläne zu revidieren oder/und abzuzeichnen. Dh es fließt *kein* Konstruktions Know-How von mir in diese Pläne. Der Eplan Zugang wird mir gestellt, dh ich kann von zu Hause aus arbeiten.


*Umfang:*
Stromlaufplan 80 Seiten
Artikel hinterlegen
Auswertungen (Inhaltsverzeichnis, Klemmenplan & Co.)


*So ist meine Berechnung:*
80 Seiten, je nach Umfang 5-10 Minuten abzuzeichnen, dh ca 6,5h - 13,5h.
Da sich einige Seiten wiederholen rechne ich mit ca 10h arbeit.

Nun würde ich mir die Stunde mit 100€ bezahlen lassen wollen = 1000€


Klingt der Stundensazu fair? Ich weiß das unsere Diestleistung intern mit 82€ abgerechnet wird.

LG aus Hannover


----------



## Ludewig (26 Oktober 2021)

450€ ist steur- und sozialversicherungsfrei.(?)
Das heißt, dass Du "grau" mehr verlangst als eine Firma mit all ihren Nebenkosten? 
Da würde ich mir jemand anderen suchen.

Ob du mit den Stunden hinkommst ist eine andere Frage. Es hängt stark davon ab, wie gepflegt die Bestandsdaten sind.


----------



## MrPlum (26 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

korrekt, diese 1000€ würden jeweils über mehrere Monate 450€/450€/100€ laufen.

Deine Antwort ist nicht ganz korrekt, ich verlange mehr als meine Firma INTERN verlangt (Abteilungsübergreifend). EXTERNE Zahlen kenne ich nicht, dh. ich bin mir nicht sicher zu welchem Studensatz ich an externe Firmen "verkauft" werde.


Also ich bin mir sicher das ich mit den Stunden hin komme. Es geht mir hier lediglich darum, wie der Stundensatz bei Freelancern o.ä. liegt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)

MrPlum schrieb:


> korrekt, diese 1000€ würden jeweils über mehrere Monate 450€/450€/100€ laufen.


Ist denn dass so rechtens? 10 Stunden arbeiten für 1.000€ und dann über 3 Monate als Minijob ausbezahlen lassen ❓


----------



## trobo (26 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist denn dass so rechtens? 10 Stunden arbeiten für 1.000€ und dann über 3 Monate als Minijob ausbezahlen lassen ❓


Kommt ganz drauf wie wie die beiden sich einig werden mit den Stunden aufschreiben... Wie so oft im Leben, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. 🤔

100€ die Stunde ist sportlich. Wenn du es bekommst, super Sache!
Für reines abzeichnen lagern wir schon selbst aus da niemand bereit ist mehr als 45-55€ teilweise zu zahlen. Ansonsten E-Planer bei rund 80-90€ je nach Aufgabe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)

gustavganzz schrieb:


> Wie so oft im Leben, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.


Dann wäre das aber eine Sache die stillschweigend verlaufen sollte und nicht zur Diskussion in einem öffentlichen Forum...


----------



## trobo (26 Oktober 2021)

Absolut richtig. Ich wollte auch nicht mit meiner Aussage das ganze unterstützen o.Ä.


----------



## Matze001 (26 Oktober 2021)

Also wir haben damals für nen Eplaner ca. 75€ pro Stunde bezahlt als externer Dienstleister, die sind jetzt aktuell auf 82€ hoch gegangen.
Und dafür haben wir fertige Pläne mit allem Drumrum bekommen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2021)

MrPlum schrieb:


> *So ist meine Berechnung:*
> 80 Seiten, je nach Umfang 5-10 Minuten abzuzeichnen, dh ca 6,5h - 13,5h.
> Da sich einige Seiten wiederholen rechne ich mit ca 10h arbeit.


Habe vor 10 Jahre auch Selbständiger aus Eplan P8 Berech es gefragt, was kostet eine Seite zu erstellen.
Für eine Seite braucht man 20 Minuten und 20 Euro.
Pro Stunde 3 Seiten , dann man kommt auf 60 Euro/ Stunde.


Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Also wir haben damals für nen Eplaner ca. 75€ pro Stunde bezahlt als externer Dienstleister, die sind jetzt aktuell auf 82€ hoch gegangen.
> Und dafür haben wir fertige Pläne mit allem Drumrum bekommen.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Klingt plausibel und akzeptabel ( für gewerblich ). 100€ pro Std bei zur Verfügung gestellter Software und keine Steuern/Versicherung finde ich eher sehr überzogen. Vor allem wenn man eh nur nach Vorgabe "abmalt". Aber gut, wenn der AG es für OK hält, dann ist es ja auch leicht verdientes Geld.


----------



## MasterOhh (26 Oktober 2021)

Also 100€ die Stunde ist schon echt ne Nummer. Der interne Satz, mit dem du in deiner Firma verrechnet wirst, sind dein Stundenlohn (Brutto) + alle Kosten für deinen Arbeitsplatz. 
Wenn du deinen Bekannten für besonders Großzügig oder dumm hältst, dann Versuche es. Auf Minijob-Basis sind das fast 1000€ Reingewinn.


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2021)

Wenn er dann aber wirklich die 80 Seiten in 10h schafft, ists doch ok.
Kenn da billigere Eplaner, die das aber auch garantiert nicht in nem Tag fertig haben...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)

MrPlum schrieb:


> 80 Seiten, je nach Umfang 5-10 Minuten





ducati schrieb:


> Wenn er dann aber wirklich die 80 Seiten in 10h schafft, ists doch ok.


Wobei 5-10 Minuten pro Seite schon sportlich sind. Zeichnen geht ja zügig aber Stückliste, Klemmenplan......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2021)

MrPlum schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nun würde ich mir die Stunde mit 100€ bezahlen lassen wollen = 1000€
> 
> Klingt der Stundensazu fair? Ich weiß das unsere Diestleistung intern mit 82€ abgerechnet wird.


Hallo,

ich halte mich mit Kritik an Stundensätzen anderer immer gerne zurück – vor allem dann, wenn ich sie nicht bezahlen muss. 

Aber wenn du so direkt fragst, zwei Punkte:


in dem internen Verrechnungssatz 82 EUR sind Verrwaltungskosten und die E-Plan-Lizenz enthalten – dass fällt beides weg, wenn Dir die Lizenz gestellt wird
der 450-EUR-Job kostet Deinen Arbeitgeber pauschale Abgaben, ich schätze 80 bis 100 EUR mindestens, es bleibt als nicht bei den 100 EUR 
Minijobrechner: https://www.tk-lex.tk.de/web/guest/...xC9EZcHHqL0BM/UfsrwbP0PsImnQTRoC8x/iAGdRQ2w==

Ich schätze, dass Freiberufler und Selbstständige etwas unter 100 EUR € – und die schulden eine Werk und nicht nur die Arbeitszeit.  

Zur Geringfügigkeit – neben den 450 € gibt es auch eine Regelung zur kurzfristigen Beschäftigung, max. 70 Tage, aber letztendlich ein bürogratisches Monster ...

https://www.tk-lex.tk.de/web/guest/...2006&_leongshared_externalcontentid=HI2279458


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wobei 5-10 Minuten pro Seite schon sportlich sind. Zeichnen geht ja zügig aber Stückliste, Klemmenplan......


Das kommt ja immer drauf an, es wird ja nicht immer alles neu gezeichent.
Es gibt auch viel Drag & Drop


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich halte mich mit Kritik an Stundensätzen anderer immer gerne zurück – vor allem dann, wenn ich sie nicht bezahlen muss.
> 
> ...


Ja LIzenz und Wartungskosten, ich habe gerade zwei Lizenzen für zwei zusätzliche
Arbeitsplätze bestellt. Davon kann man schon ein guten Kleinwagen kaufen.
Die kosten sind schon Unverschämt!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)

Na wie auch immer, mal schauen ob noch eine Antwort vom TE kommt....


----------



## Captain Future (26 Oktober 2021)

bei keinem Konstruktions Know-How sind 100€ die Stunde sowas von überzogen......
Wenn dein Bekannter das bezahlt ok aber dann seid Ihr schon 2 Leute die keine Ahnung von Preisen haben.

Frage Dich lieber mal was Du Netto die Stunde in deinem normalen Job bekommst das dann x2 dann hast Du die Antwort.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Habe vor 10 Jahre auch Selbständiger aus Eplan P8 Berech es gefragt, was kostet eine Seite zu erstellen.
> Für eine Seite braucht man 20 Minuten und 20 Euro.
> Pro Stunde 3 Seiten , dann man kommt auf 60 Euro/ Stunde.
> 
> ...


Das ist auch eine Antwort von einem der 0-Ahnung hat.
So pauschal kann man das überhaupt nicht beantworten. Wenn Du Geräte hast die du noch nie gezeichnet hast
oder man diese Baugruppen nicht kennt dann heißt es erstmal Handbuch lesen..... 

Außerdem sollte man keine Schaltpläne mehr zeichen wie Käsekästchen was früher unter 5.x gerne gemacht wurde.


----------



## s_kraut (26 Oktober 2021)

Schau dir lieber erst mal ein zwei Pläne an, was das an Arbeit ist und was da an Artikeldaten gepflegt werden soll.....und soll dann da am Schluss dein Name als Ersteller drin stehen? 🙈 Hast du eine Haftpflichtversicherung für sowas?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Oktober 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man keine Schaltpläne mehr zeichen wie Käsekästchen was früher unter 5.x gerne gemacht wurde.


Kann man mit Eplan denn mittlerweile konstruieren?
Wenn ich da sehe was unser Eplaner da immer verzapft, und da heißt es geht nicht und kann man nicht.

Ich meine ich hab vor 20 Jahren mit der kleinen Eagle Version kleine Elektronikschaltungen und Platinen konstruiert. Was die Version für 100 Mark oder so schon alles konnte. Electrical Rule Check, also ich habe ein Bauteil mit 5V Pin und schließe daran 12V an, erzeugt eine Warnmeldung. Kann Eplan das mittlerweile in der 20k€ Basisversion ohne Addon?
Genauso wie sich dort aus der Schaltung das Platinenlayout ergibt, wo ich die Bauteile platzieren kann und dann sehe wo die Verbindungen sind, diese routen kann, oder auch einen Autorouter einsetzen. Kann Eplan das mitterweile? Da könnte ich doch ohne Zielverdrahtung den Plan zeichnen, gehe dann ins Aufbaubild, platziere die Bauteile, und werfe den Autorouter an der mir die kürzesten Verbindungen heraussucht.
Natürlich unter Berücksichtigung der Leitungsquerschnitte, der möglichen Adern unter eine Klemme, und dann auch noch mit Prüfung ob das alles in den Kanal passt, evtl. thermische Berechnung, Strombelastbarkeit etc.

Das wäre für mich konstruieren, aber vielleicht geht das ja mittlerweile alles.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Kann man mit Eplan denn mittlerweile konstruieren?
> Wenn ich da sehe was unser Eplaner da immer verzapft, und da heißt es geht nicht und kann man nicht.



EPlan kann da schon einiges, aber:
Es ist schlichtweg eine Frage des Aufwands.
Bei manchen Prüfungen kann dich EPlan schlichtweg in den Wahnsinn treiben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Oktober 2021)

Das höre ich von unserem Eplaner auch immer. Bei einem Kunden müssen die Pläne fehlerfrei sein (zumindest laut Eplan Prüfung), in den Plänen sind aber trotzdem Böcke ohne Ende - aber fehlerfrei. Dann kann ich mir den Zauber auch schenken und mit Paint malen. Aber ich will mich da gar nicht reinfuchsen was damit geht und was nicht, sonst muss ich das nachher noch selber machen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das im Vergleich zu den Elektronik-Layout Programmen ein absoluter Witz was da geboten wird.


----------



## 3.#6 (26 Oktober 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...mit der kleinen Eagle Version...


EPLAN ist nicht vorrangig für irgend welche Platinen gedacht, routen für den Schaltschrankaufbau geht mit ProPanel und das wird sich keiner mal eben so leisten.


----------



## 3.#6 (26 Oktober 2021)

100€/h am Markt durchsetzen... uiuiui...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Oktober 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> EPLAN ist nicht vorrangig für irgend welche Platinen gedacht, routen für den Schaltschrankaufbau geht mit ProPanel und das wird sich keiner mal eben so leisten.


Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Nur die Funktion ist doch ähnlich. Ich habe Bauteile mit elektrischen Daten die ich miteinander verbinde. Entweder auf einer Platine oder innerhalb eines Schaltschranks. Routing zwischen den Bauteilen nach bestimmten Regeln, Strom, Querschnitte, EMV, kurze Wege. Wenn ich ein 24V DC Schütz habe und ich dort 230V AC anschließe, kann das Programm das doch auch prüfen und melden. Oder wenn ich Minus nicht angeschlossen lasse.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei manchen Prüfungen kann dich EPlan schlichtweg in den Wahnsinn treiben.


Die Prüfungen kann man sich auch so verbiegen das 0 Warnungen / 0 Fehler kein Problem sind.
Wenn Du einen Artikel einfügst zum Beispiel eine Spule und man an die Spule 24VDC schreibt was nicht in der
Datenbank hinterlegt ist kommt schon das erste Weinen beim Prüflauf.

Wir haben ProPanel.... in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn gekauft.... Arbeitet aber keiner gerne damit.
Man muß alles noch mehr Pflegen.
Mit Eplan kann man verdammt viel aber alles sind zusätzlich Optionen die gekauft werden müßen.
ProPanel, Kabelbaum & Co + Bohr-/ und Fräsdaten an eine CNC übermitteln. Da kommt man mit 20.000 Euro nicht weit.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Oktober 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> 100€/h am Markt durchsetzen... uiuiui...


Träumen darf man ja.....


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Nur die Funktion ist doch ähnlich. Ich habe Bauteile mit elektrischen Daten die ich miteinander verbinde. Entweder auf einer Platine oder innerhalb eines Schaltschranks. Routing zwischen den Bauteilen nach bestimmten Regeln, Strom, Querschnitte, EMV, kurze Wege. Wenn ich ein 24V DC Schütz habe und ich dort 230V AC anschließe, kann das Programm das doch auch prüfen und melden. Oder wenn ich Minus nicht angeschlossen lasse.


ich denke, das Problem sind eher die Datenbanken für die "Bauteile". Das stimmt hinten und vorne nicht, und jeder kann das verfummeln...

Bei Sonderanlagen hast immer irgendwelche Teile, die auch garnicht in der Datenbank sind, also pflegt die jemand planlos und fehlerhaft ein...

Und dann halt Werksnormen bei jedem Kunden anders...

Dazu kommen grad jetzt noch die ganzen Lieferprobleme, da werden ja eh nicht die Bauteile verbaut, die im Eplan stehen, sondern was grad noch irgendwo rumliegt...

Ich denke, mit dem Layoutprogramm für 100€ könntest Du auch kein Layout für z.B. Apple oder Dell erstellen, die haben bestimmt genausolche Sonderwünsche wie unsere Industriekunden in der Automatisierung.

Und Eplan will halt alles erschlagen.

Also ehrlich, ich würd kein Eplaner mit Eplan sein wollen


----------



## MrPlum (27 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da kam doch mehr Feedback zusammen, als erwartet. Teilweise konstruktiv, teilweise weniger konstruktiv, dennoch, vielen lieben Dank! Es wurden auch einige Dinge in den Raum geworfen, welche ich (noch) nicht betrachtet hatte.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Also wir haben damals für nen Eplaner ca. 75€ pro Stunde bezahlt als externer Dienstleister, die sind jetzt aktuell auf 82€ hoch gegangen.
> Und dafür haben wir fertige Pläne mit allem Drumrum bekommen.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Danke, das ist eine hilfreiche Aussage 



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Also 100€ die Stunde ist schon echt ne Nummer. Der interne Satz, mit dem du in deiner Firma verrechnet wirst, sind dein Stundenlohn (Brutto) + alle Kosten für deinen Arbeitsplatz.
> Wenn du deinen Bekannten für besonders Großzügig oder dumm hältst, dann Versuche es. Auf Minijob-Basis sind das fast 1000€ Reingewinn.


Was alles an der Berechnung des internen Satzes hängt, ist mir prinzipiell klar. Ich halte ihn weder für Großzügig noch für dumm. Es gibt aber derzeit niemanden internes der den Job erledigen kann und der den originalen Lieferanten gibt es nicht mehr.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wobei 5-10 Minuten pro Seite schon sportlich sind. Zeichnen geht ja zügig aber Stückliste, Klemmenplan......


Siehe meinen ersten Post. 80 Seiten + Artikel hinterlegen + Auswertungen. Ggf hätte ich es klarer formulieren müssen.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich halte mich mit Kritik an Stundensätzen anderer immer gerne zurück – vor allem dann, wenn ich sie nicht bezahlen muss.
> 
> ...


Vielen lieben Dank, auch hier sehr konstruktiv 



Captain Future schrieb:


> bei keinem Konstruktions Know-How sind 100€ die Stunde sowas von überzogen......
> Wenn dein Bekannter das bezahlt ok aber dann seid Ihr schon 2 Leute die keine Ahnung von Preisen haben.
> 
> Frage Dich lieber mal was Du Netto die Stunde in deinem normalen Job bekommst das dann x2 dann hast Du die Antwort.


Genau den Input brauche ich ja von euch. Sind die 100€ überzogen oder eben nicht. Ich möchte hier weder eine Notsituation ausnutzen noch sonst etwas.


Nochmals danke für ALLE Antworten hier!


----------



## 3.#6 (27 Oktober 2021)

MrPlum schrieb:


> Es gibt aber derzeit niemanden internes der den Job erledigen kann und der den originalen Lieferanten gibt es nicht mehr.


Hallo,
konkret sage ich mal: Ich mache es für die hälfte. Auswertungen sind incl. da automatisch erstellt, eventuell ein Logo in den Rahmen einfügen ist ein Klacks. Da das nach Aufwand ist, spielen doppelte/ähnliche Seiten keine Rolle.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Oktober 2021)

> Ich denke, mit dem Layoutprogramm für 100€ könntest Du auch kein Layout für z.B. Apple oder Dell erstellen,



Kommt auf die Platinengröße an. Halbe Eurokartengröße ist sogar kostenlos, egal wieviele Bauteile du da drauf zauberst.


----------

